# I can't believe my teenager said that to me!!!



## blhowes (Jun 26, 2009)

My son's into skateboarding and this morning he was out front doing some tricks. I stopped what I was doing to watch him land a pretty neat trick. Trying to be nice, I asked him what that trick was called, to which he responded (please excuse the language) "Pop, shove it!". I threw my hands up in the air, turned and walked away, shaking my head. Where did I go wrong! If I would have said that to my dad when I was a teenager...

The younger generation, I just don't know!!! lol


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2009)

That is hilarious other Bob.

I was in a similar situation two months ago. My daughter (24 yr old) and I were walking down the aisle in the local adult beverage store. I was ahead of her a bit. She was surprised to see they carried the cinnamon liqueur called "Ice Hole". She yelled to me, "Hey Icehole!"

I stopped and turned and she realized how it sounded to the several people in between us. I replied, "I've been called worse... but not by my daugther." She turned red and then white and then we both fell into a laughing fit that nearly got us thrown out of the store.


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 26, 2009)

Brother, as a former skateboarder myself (many moons ago), I can reassure you that your son was not angry at you. "Pop & shove it" is the actual name of a trick. 

Edit: Just realized that this was posted in the Entertainment and Humor forum, and not in the Family forum


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 26, 2009)

ExGentibus said:


> Brother, as a former skateboarder myself (many moons ago), I can reassure you that your son was not angry at you. "Pop & shove it" is the actual name of a trick.
> 
> Edit: Just realized that this was posted in the Entertainment and Humor forum, and not in the Family forum



Thanks for the explanation. I was a bit bemused by the statement. I couldn't tell if it was actually the name of a trick or if the issue was that his son was using a phrase from the 50s.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 26, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> ExGentibus said:
> 
> 
> > Brother, as a former skateboarder myself (many moons ago), I can reassure you that your son was not angry at you. "Pop & shove it" is the actual name of a trick.
> ...


Thought it was just me. I was waiting to see where it went before responding. Now I see the humor....


----------



## blhowes (Jun 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> I was in a similar situation two months ago. My daughter (24 yr old) and I were walking down the aisle in the local adult beverage store. I was ahead of her a bit. She was surprised to see they carried the cinnamon liqueur called "Ice Hole". She yelled to me, "Hey Icehole!"
> 
> I stopped and turned and she realized how it sounded to the several people in between us. I replied, "I've been called worse... but not by my daugther." She turned red and then white and then we both fell into a laughing fit that nearly got us thrown out of the store.


Good one! 

-----Added 6/26/2009 at 02:39:44 EST-----



ExGentibus said:


> Brother, as a former skateboarder myself (many moons ago), I can reassure you that your son was not angry at you. "Pop & shove it" is the actual name of a trick.
> 
> Edit: Just realized that this was posted in the Entertainment and Humor forum, and not in the Family forum


Let me start by saying that I admire anyone who can ride those things, even more so if you can do tricks on it. After my son did his tricks, I showed him the extent of my skills, and I think he was pretty impressed. I was actually able, get this, to stand on it, with both feet, without fallinig off (of course, I made sure he was standing right there so I could hold onto his shoulder)!

Thanks for explaining that it was the name of a trick. I figured a group this size there was most likely a skateboarder (or ex) who would bring forward the info. 

Before I posted this morning, I figured I'd google to confirm it was indeed a trick. Sure, its been a running joke between my son and I, and sure I believe him when he says its the name of a trick, but just the same...

I was pleased to confirm that it was indeed a trick. I watched a video of somebody explaininig how to do it. What was really surprising to me was the fact that he said this one probably one of the first, basic tricks a skateboarder would learn - after they learned to do an (??) olly (??). If that's an easy trick, wow...


----------



## blhowes (Jun 26, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Thought it was just me. I was waiting to see where it went before responding. Now I see the humor....


In some ways <snicker, snicker> (please forgive me) my post was meant to "test the waters" of the PuritanBoard. As you all know, there are a lot of new faces here, and I thought maybe a good number of those were much younger than myself and perhaps were skateboarders themselves. I was purposely vague, wondering which would come first -the explanation about the trick - or the "fatherly advice" about how to set my son straight. Looks like the explanation won (but probably not by much )


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, a pop shove it is where you spin the board 180 degrees without flipping it.


----------



## WarrenInSC (Jun 27, 2009)

It suckered me until I checked out this YouTube demo of the 'trick':

[video=youtube;R7SOXHqZ4Ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7SOXHqZ4Ag[/video]


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 27, 2009)

just call him "goofy footed" ?


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 27, 2009)

There could also be a killer clown behind you and he was giving you instructions: [video=youtube;5ZVq2Gm_Zjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZVq2Gm_Zjk[/video]


----------

